# Do chicken pox scars fade/disappear?



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

DD caught the chicken pox from her brother when she was just 2 months old. Everyone told me that babies never get scars from chicken pox, so I wasn't too worried. And then, when it was all over, lo and behold -- three scars! One near her eye, one under her chin and one on her leg. They are the kind of pockmarked scar that dips into the skin -- I can't see how these will ever disappear. I'm feeling bad for DD, and wishing I had been more vigilent.


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

A couple of mine formed keloid and those are forever on me.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I have 2 CP scars - one on my chest and one under my eye. Most people wouldn't even notice them even though I totally do (they don't bother me though). They are basically the color of my skin and look kind of like little flat blisters.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't remember mine from CP when I was 5 lasting longer than any small wound ever did, might have been there a few months possibly.


----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a pit-type scar on my face and a more normal looking scar on my stomach from chicken pox. It doesn't really bother me (I don't even notice it when I look in the mirror--though it is pretty obvious--maybe 1/8 of an inch across). But they're definitely not going away. Then again, I was older--maybe 8--when I had the chicken pox.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Babies do get scars, just like everyone else. They do not fade or go away.


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

Some fade a bit, some don't. I've got some scars that are a small white circle, and a couple of large crater like ones that are still discolored. But I was older (9 or 10 years) and had an awful case.
My neice and nephew had a horrible case of cp, and my little neice had them all over her face. You really can't see anything now. Perhaps they are there, but not really noticeable.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i still have one right by my eye brow. i say it will never fade but it is a badge of honnor hehe no needles got it the natural way


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have one between my eyes - I had chicken pox when I was 2


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

We don't vaccinate against chickenpox here so almost everyone has one chicken pock scar somewhere.

My dd had it from her brother when she was 5 weeks old at now at 5 she still has a white slightly raised scar on her inner thigh. I have a lighter patch on the side of my waist where I had a massive blister that cracked and scabbed and cracked and scabbed for ages.

Our bodies show our journey through life







Don't feel bad and don't make her feel bad about them either.

My dd also has a small red oval birthmark on her forearm and since she was very little we have told her it was where the fairies kissed her.


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Our bodies show our journey through life







Don't feel bad and don't make her feel bad about them either.

I love this. It's so true.


----------



## littleseal (Jun 13, 2007)

I was 18 months old when I had the chicken pox and left a few scars. The most noticeable was pretty much right in the middle of my forehead. I'm in my early 30's now and its still there (though likely not noticeable to anyone but me since I know what I'm looking at).
My older sister (caught them from her- she was 4) had a bad one near her eye (despite being really careful- my mom said she was vain and very good about not scratching







: the scab came off in her sleep) you can still see it (again, if you are looking for it)

There is a good chance it will fade over time, even if it doesn't completely go away. Don't blame yourself, though- the scabs & scars are the nature of the disease- and like the pp said

Quote:

Originally Posted by orangefoot
Our bodies show our journey through life Don't feel bad and don't make her feel bad about them either
So true.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I bet they will fade, since she has so much growing still to do.

I have one scar from CP when I was five, on the bridge of my nose by my eye. It's a shallow crater about the diameter of a pea, but it isn't really that noticeable. I always kind of liked it, it's like a tattoo.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I had plastic surgery on two of my most noticeable pox scars, and they look better.


----------



## Mama Khi (Sep 2, 2007)

I think you shouldn't worry about it. I love what a PP said about our bodies showing our journeys through life. I got chicken pox when I was 10, and I had a few scars on my forehead that really have faded since then. They weren't even that bad then, but you could see them if you knew what to look for. I would say they were only noticeable for about 5 years or so. Now (20 years later), I can't see them at all. I bet that since your little one is so young, they will disappear even faster.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Bio Oil is good for scarring, not sure from what age it is recommended from though.


----------



## GulfamVirdi (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a horrible scar on my left shoulder because on my car accident 5 years ago. I wasn’t able to wear clothes that are open shoulder. I always wear t-shirts, long sleeve or half sleeve just to hide it. then i met Dermalmd Scar Serum I only read some of the reviews and got my attention. I decided to buy it. After weeks of using it I see results my scar begun to lighten and got smooth. I used Dermalmd Scar Serum 2 times a day. Every day and night time. I will keep using this serum until my scar will be diminishing. Before I always wear t-shirts but now I can wear anything I want to. I will not hide anything under my clothes because it is time to say goodbye to my old scar. Hello to my smooth skin.


----------

